# au secours Sauvegarde iPad interminable



## quebecd (24 Juin 2010)

allo,


j'ai une question sans réponse et je suis sur que quelqu'un pourra m'aider ici.

j'ai depuis hier mon ipad 64gb wifi et je me beaucoup de chose dessus. sauf que à chaque fois que la syncrho est fini le put.. de itune fait une sauvegarde de 10 000 heures . si je clique sur la croix la synchro faite avant ne fonctionnne pas .

il doit bien y avoir un moyen de virer cette option merdique

j'ai chercher sur google pour le programme DisableBackup mais c'est pour mac et je suis encore sur pc !

merci beaucoup


----------



## Gwen (24 Juin 2010)

Laisse le finir une première synchro et ensuite les suivantes devraient être plus courtes.


----------



## quebecd (24 Juin 2010)

merci mais ce n'est pas la synchro qui pose problème mais la sauvegarde!! je ne sais pas qui a ajouter des infos sur mon message mais c'est sauvegarde et non syncrho qui est interminable

merci


----------



## hyrsut (24 Juin 2010)

C'est bien ce que l'on te dis, laisse faire la première synchro ( y compris sauvegarde) et après tout ira mieux. Si tu as beaucoup de données dans certaines applications (et de nombreuses applications) ça fait beaucoup de fichiers a sauvegarder, et c'est normal. Le plus simple c'est de synchroniser régulièrement comme ça c'est moins long a chaque fois.

Le problème était déjà présent sur iPhone et iPod touch, il est plus important sur iPad car on y met beaucoup plus de données.


----------



## Gwen (25 Juin 2010)

Je t'ai rechangé synchro par sauvegarde, mais bon, c'est pareil, car c'est avec une synchro que tu fais une sauvegarde


----------



## quebecd (25 Juin 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Je t'ai rechangé synchro par sauvegarde, mais bon, c'est pareil, car c'est avec une synchro que tu fais une sauvegarde


 

merci c'est gentil

par contre j'avoue que j'ai pas été très cliar.

mon problème est récurent je dirais.

j'ai fait la première sauvegarde après la synchro et oui c'est super long. sauf que après chaque synchro itunes me fait encore une sauvegarde super longue. c'est la le problème c'est que à chaque fois il fait une sauvegarde super longue. je voudrais savoir se qu'on doit faire pour l'empecher de faire à chaque fois une sauvegarde car c'est pénible .

merci


----------



## Gwen (25 Juin 2010)

À part cliquer sur la croix de fermeture, je ne vois pas.

Tu dois avoir une application qui pose problème.

J'ai déjà eu ça sur un iPhone. J'ai tout réinstallé et depuis, les sauvegardes sont "normales".


----------



## quebecd (25 Juin 2010)

gwen a dit:


> À part cliquer sur la croix de fermeture, je ne vois pas.
> 
> Tu dois avoir une application qui pose problème.
> 
> J'ai déjà eu ça sur un iPhone. J'ai tout réinstallé et depuis, les sauvegardes sont "normales".


 

je vais essaye de réinstallé le tout on verra bien car j'ai même plus le gout de rien rajouter c'est ben trop long après

merci en tout cas


----------



## Esart (4 Juillet 2010)

J'ai le même problème, la SAUVEGARDE de mon iPad est systématiquement très longue (plus d'une heure !)

La synchro ensuite est très rapide


----------



## momo-fr (4 Juillet 2010)

J'ai eu cela aussi, première et seconde sauvegarde très longue, j'ai arrêté en démontant l'iPad en cours et relancé, ça c'est nettement amélioré, comme si un process qui bloquait c'était enlevé, depuis plus de souci.


----------



## Esart (4 Juillet 2010)

Qu'est-ce que tu appelles "démonter" ?


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (4 Juillet 2010)

Je viens de recevoir le mien, aucun problème de sauvegarde. La première est effectivement plus longue mais après tout s'est bien passé. Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider. Il faut peut être voir si une app ne Fait pas planter la sauvegarde, mais là je ne sais pas comment.


----------



## momo-fr (5 Juillet 2010)

Esart a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu appelles "démonter" ?


Tu désactives l'iPad dans iTunes en cliquant sur l'icône d'éjection dans la colonne de gauche.


----------



## Esart (5 Juillet 2010)

OK, merci. Je fais l'essai.


----------



## WinMac (6 Juillet 2010)

hyrsut a dit:


> Le problème était déjà présent sur iPhone et iPod touch, il est plus important sur iPad car on y met beaucoup plus de données.


Il peut y avoir plus de données sur un iPad 64 Go que sur un iPod Touch 64 Go


----------



## momo-fr (7 Juillet 2010)

J'ai fait quelques recherches sur le web à ce sujet, mon iPad à de nouveau mouliné grave ce matin entre temps j'ai effectué des downloads avec Goodreader via DropBox.

Il semble bien que les applications qui transfèrent des données sur l'iPad ralentissent nettement le processus de sauvegarde car les données de ces applis ne sont pas optimisées au transfert, c'est sans doute un bug qui sera corrigé avec iOs4, en attendant soit vous patientez, soit vous annulez la sauvegarde pour ne faire que la synchronisation (cliquer sur la croix à côté du champ de sauvegarde).

My Two Cents


----------



## farahriad (17 Juillet 2010)

je me suis inscrit juste pour dire à ceux qui désespèrent de la sauvegarde lentissime de l'IPAD, qu'avec la mise à jour de l'OS, le problème est résolu. J'ai quand même eu 5 heures de mise à jour à cause de cette sauvagarde qu'on ne peut pas zapper !
bonne soirée.


----------



## Esart (18 Juillet 2010)

Non, le problème n'est pas résolu.Dès la deuxième ou troisième synchronise, ça recommence...


----------



## thefreeboxer (4 Août 2010)

Pareil pour moi, la sauvegarde est interminable, même après l'avoir laissé faire la première fois et avec la maj 3.2.1...

Si quelqu'un trouve une solution, je suis également preneur.

Merci.


----------



## MacSedik (6 Août 2010)

Vivement l'iOS 4 sur iPad en effet, avec la dernière mise a jour d'iTunes Apple a résolu le problème des sauvegardes pour iPod touch et iPhone. Moi c'est pareil ça ma pris une heure pour...14 Go... Au début, Après les suivantes étaient plus courtes.


----------



## Monoyer.d (12 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Idem pour moi, j'espère que ce problème de sauvegarde sera résolu avec ios4

La dernière sauvegarde n'étais toujours pas finie après 6heures, la patience est une vertu e que appel met a dure épreuve.


Info complémentaire:
La mise a jour 3.2.2 de l'ipad n'a pas résolut le problème


----------



## Fannyg (31 Août 2010)

Ce n'est pas un problème en lui même. Pour ma part c'est tout simplement les films qui se toruvent dans mes applications (oplayer, yxplayer ...) qui font que la sauvegarde prend de temps. En les enlevant vous verrez que le () problème ni sera plus.
Pour que les sauvegardes se finissent plus vite, il faut mettre les films ou gros fichier un part un et sauvegarder après chaque film transfèrer


----------



## WinMac (2 Septembre 2010)

bonjour tous
je ne comprends le problème... perso je possède depuis 3 semaines 1 ipad 64gb wifi acheté sur apple store fr qui est rempli de zic, vidéo, podcasts, livres numériques, diverses apps, enfin du bon 50 go dont les 3/4 vidéo sur les 64 de capa et les sauvegardes sont aussi rapides que sur mon ipod touch 64 go 
aucun pb à signaler de ma part pendant ces 3 semaines premières semaines d'utilisation quotidienne sur quoi que ce soit sinon que du bonheur  simplement le regret que certaines applis de mon ipod touch n'existent pas encore pour l'ipad...
bonne journée


----------



## marvel63 (2 Septembre 2010)

WinMac a dit:


> je ne comprends le problème...



Salut WinMac,
ben si tu le comprends...mais tu ne l'a jamais rencontré, c'est différent ! 

Ce post doit porter la poisse : je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec mon iPad 32Go rempli de...2 Go maxi (livres, podcasts, jeux, apps).
Mais la semaine dernière : 1h30 pour faire la sauvegarde 

Le cas ne s'est pas reproduit.


----------



## Esart (4 Septembre 2010)

Pour ma part, j'ai systématiquement des sauvegardes de plusieurs heures alors que j'ai viré toute ma musique. J'utilise  moins de 10 Go sur les 64 ....


----------

